# اننا من نفس القسم فساعدوني للضرورة رجاءاً



## سبيكة (17 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم
انني مهندس معادن اعمل في دائرة حكومية وقد مررت بهذه المشكلة ارجو منك الحل لانني لااجد التفسير الحقيقي لها شاكراً تعاونكم معي:-
في امام احد الدوائر التابعة لنا يوجد (مبزل للصرف وهو خاص بمياه المجاري الثقيلة) وهو يبعد بحدود مسافة 30 متر وهذه الدائرة تحتوي على اجهزة تبريد وقد لوحظ ان هناك عملية تلف دائمة في انابيب اجهزة التبريد (حصول ليك) وهذا التلف بعد التصليح يرجع مرة اخرى وحتى في الاجهزة المنصوبة حديثاً تحدث بها هذه الحالة؟؟؟
وسؤالي هنا هو هل ان المبزل الخاص بالمجاري له علاقة بهذه الاعطال ؟؟ وعلى حد علمي بان هناك غازات تنبعث منه مما تؤدي الى تاكل هذه الانابيب . ارجو منكم الرد بصيغة علمية واتمنى ان تزودونني بكتب ومصادر معتمدة واكون شاكراً جداً لفضلكم.


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (17 أغسطس 2007)

و لو انني لم افهم كلامك بدقة لكن واضح ان المشكلة هي ناتجة من التآكل الكهروكيمياكي , و الحل

هو التغطية لهذه الانابيب (coating) التي يحدث لها تآكل بحيث يتم عزلها عن الوسط الآكل .

و الله أعلم


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (17 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة للكتب فيجب ان يكون عنك فكرة عن طرق الحماية من التآكل و هناك مراجع كثيرة عربية و اجنبية مثلا كتاب (هندسة التآكل و الطرق الفنية في التصدي له ) و هو مرجع عربي ممتاز (دار الراتب 
الجامعي ) .
و طرق الحماية من التآكل كثيرة منها 1coating 
cathodic protection
anodic protiction 
design او التصميم الجيد​


----------

